# Twin crocodiles hatch from single egg



## News Bot (Jan 31, 2011)

A wildlife park in far north Queensland is celebrating a rare event - the birth of twin crocodiles.

*Published On:* 31-Jan-11 04:57 PM
*Source:* ABC News

*Go to Original Article*


----------

